# KLEEN Takes Osta-Gain CJC-1295 with DAC for a spin during HPTA recovery.



## Kleen (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Guys, I am about 2.5 weeks late on getting this log started but I  have pictures of where I was at the start and can go into a few of the  things already gone on.

I am researching my rat who has been on a  10 month cruise and blast period and is not trying to get his huge rat  like nads back.

Lots of people talk about DAC like it is some horrible peptide, should never be used and won't work for you but it isn't true. Sure it causes GH bleed this is not a side effect, this is the purpose or more to the point the reason for taking it. Sure this may be how GH secretion works for women and not men naturally. That does not mean it is not effective, especially with a mans androgen levels to push growth even further. However let's be honest DAC is just like with most of the hormonal things people use to get an anabolic response. It takes your body out of homeostasis and puts it into a supra-natural physiological state of anabolism. A cycle of steroids, or a cycle of prohormones do the same however they have much worse sides in the same period of time someone can use DAC safely and effectively to maintain or build muscle mass and lean up even all 3 at the same time. The key is reasonable cycle times there is not need for a PCT or recovery after DAC if you keep it to 6-12 weeks your body will go right back into it's natural rhythm of pulses every 3 hours or so. 

So lets go ahead and remove the negative impression of CJC-1295 and see how the stuff works. Like I said I have been on a blast and cruise for just over 10 months and I am 2.5 weeks into my PCT from this. As of right now I have completely maintained my body weight if not increased it and only gained maybe 2 lbs of fat with some very relaxed eating. Now that I am confident in my abilitay to maintain the mass I gained I am goig to begin to wittle the fat back down which as you will see DAC excels at! DAC in one of my most succesful PCT's ever where I ended up looking better at the end of PCT than I did during the peak of the 1-Andro run I was doing. That is pretty impressive. I think I will get down close to 200-205 and have a decent set of abs when this is done lets just watch and see.

Dose 3-4mg of DAC a week total of 8 weeks. I am injecting the rat 3-4 times per week with 1mg. Also taking 50mg of Huperzine-A 2 times a day and Horny Goat weed 2 times a day in the afternoon and evening.

I will be starting an FST-7 program next week and also incorporate Carb Back Loading into my current diet. 

Here is a picture of me at 213-215 full of glycogen. This morning I weighed in at 213.5 relatively depleted, however I do look a very little bit softer but 10 months of cruising on a TRT dose will have the HPTA pretty roughed up so I think I am doing great right now. 



I will post up some more pics later perhaps just after the first of the year as I begin to Kleen up.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 18, 2012)

Does the 1295 with dac have a saturation level of 100mcg like say ghrp6? And I'm curious as to why ur not injecting ur rat with close to that say 3-4 times a day? That's how I've seen it ran before so just curious about ur dosage bro. Ill be following for sure


----------



## Kleen (Dec 19, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Does the 1295 with dac have a saturation level of 100mcg like say ghrp6? And I'm curious as to why ur not injecting ur rat with close to that say 3-4 times a day? That's how I've seen it ran before so just curious about ur dosage bro. Ill be following for sure


The 1295 with DAC elevates the GH levels in the blood for 14 days after the injection. Due to the long half life the saturation point is much higher think of it more like a longer acting steroid like Testosterone Decanoate. Not saying the growth is there but one thing that is increased on this above the pulsing method is the amount of IGF present in the body at all times one a certain level has been achieved. Quite beneficial for growth or activation of satellite cells and muscle recovery. However it is also part of the reason that it must be cycled in the same manner as IGF-1 Lr3 is. Too much IGF-1 in the system at all times is not a good thing after a while. Then things can happen like the intestines begin to grow and the lower jaw in extreme cases. Now my rat may experience a tiny bit of this intestinal growth, but it will all be back to normal size within a 4-6 weeks after ceasing the injections same as with IGF-1 Lr3.

Also the GHRP's you mention with the 100mcg saturation levels can be used in conjunction with the DAC to increase GH burst sizes and can be done without needing the MOd - Grf 29 / 1295 without DAC to increase release since it is already active in the system in a longer acting peptide. I give my rat huperzine-a and horny goat weed a total of 4 times a day and what this does is lower somatostatin allowing extra pulses of GH throughout the day. I also am using Ghenerate to stimulate pulses.


----------



## Kleen (Dec 19, 2012)

*Current Measurements and planned FST-7 split.*

Here are my current measurements as of yesterday morning. I expect these to go down some as my body fat comes down but other than the waist line I don't think there should be any large changes unless I get into leaning up and go to a full on cut.

Right Arm 17.25
Left arm 17.5
Shoulders 53.25
Chest 48.25
Waist 36
Hips 41.25
Quads 26

FST-7 planned splits


*Monday - Triceps / Biceps*
Triceps




Close-grip bench press 3-4 x 8-12
Weighted or machine dip 3 x 8-12
Overhead cable extension 7 x 8-12
Skull crushers 7 x 8-12


Biceps



Alternate dumbbell curls 3-4 x 8-12
Machine preacher curl 3 x 8-12
EZ-bar curl 7 x 8-12 (rest 30-45 seconds between sets while sipping water)



*Tuesday - Legs*
Quads



Leg extensions 3-4 x 8-15
Squats 4 x 8-12
Hack squat or leg press 3 x 8-15
Leg extension or leg press 7 x 8-15


Hamstrings



Lying leg curls 3-4 x 10-15
Stiff-leg deadlift 3-4 x 10-12
Single leg curl 3-4 x 10-15 each leg
Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15


*Wednesday - Chest and Triceps*
Chest



Incline dumbbell press 3-4 x 8-12
Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12
Flat Hammer or dumbbell press 3 x 8-12
Pec deck or cable crossover 7 x 8-12


Triceps



Close-grip bench press 3-4 x 8-12
Weighted or machine dip 3 x 8-12
Overhead cable extension 7 x 8-12
Skull crushers 7 x 8-12


*Thursday - Back & Calves* 
Back




Neutral-grip chin-ups 3 x failure
Wide-grip pulldowns 3 x 8-12
Barbell row 3 x 8-12
Hammer Strength row 3 x 8-12
Machine or cable pullover 7 x 8-15



*Saturday - Shoulders and Biceps*
Shoulders



Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12
Barbell or dumbbell front raise 3 x 8-12
Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12
Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12


Biceps



Alternate dumbbell curls 3-4 x 8-12
Machine preacher curl 3 x 8-12
EZ-bar curl 7 x 8-12 (rest 30-45 seconds between sets while sipping water)


----------



## maniac0614 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the log Mr.Kleen. Looking forward to the research on your rat.

*Osta-Gain's Products are for Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption*​


----------



## Kleen (Dec 20, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> Thanks for the log Mr.Kleen. Looking forward to the research on your rat.
> 
> *Osta-Gain's Products are for Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption*​


No problem!


So today was another workout and my shoulder was still very sensitive. It looks like I will be going to a less heavy program for a while.


This mornings workout was

30 seconds rest between sets and on the supersets there was absolutely no rest just back and forth.

*DB Front Raises* 20x10 x 5 sets
*Lateral Raises *20x10  x 5 sets this is where I felt sensitivity and had to adjust form. Was  able to complete them with "pain" per-say but mild discomfort.

*Super Set A
DB Curls* 20x15, 20x15, 20x15, 20x10, 20x15
*Rear Delt Reverse Flies* 50x10, 60x10 x 4 sets

*Super Set B*
*Straight Arm Peck Deck*  - 110x10 x 5 set - had to adjust form so that I was not taking my  elbows back past my shoulders. I normally get a good stretch but that  got me into the area that is irritated.
*Overhead Triceps Extensions with 45lb plate* x10 x 5 sets

*Leg Press* - 445x10 x 5 sets

*Completed 30 sets in 29 minutes...*


I got through it and am no worse for the wear but I will not be able to  start FST-7 next week. I think I am going to start the big Dumbbell  Giant Set circuit for at leas a few weeks to keep the weight down but  muscle up. It always seems to do the trick in this situation. Lots of  blood getting to the shoulder but no overly heavy weight. 

3 times a week alternating between the 2 workouts.

Dumbbell Workout 1    20 reps each exrecise/ 3 giant sets no rest  between exercises and or rotations if possible. I will start out with  25lbs on larger exercises and 17.5 on smaller ones. 

Dead Lifts    

Flat Bench Press    

Squat    

Wide DB Bent over Rows (elbows out)    

Romanian Dead Lift    

DB Shrugs    

Arnold press    

Lunge Squats    

DB Curls    



Dumbbell Workout 2    

DB Squat    

Incline DB Press    

DB Front Squats    

One Arm DB Row    

Romanian Dead Lift    

Overhead DB Press    

Step Up    

Lateral Raise    

Bench Dip    


I will also be adding in a 4rth workout which will be an Arm Day. I feel  I can at least make some progress in the arms while maintaining the  rest of my body and increasing my overall conditioning. Speaking of  conditioning I signed up with Jeff and Matt to run in the Warrior Dash  in March. Last night I decided to give running on the treadmill a try  and managed to run 2 miles on a slight incline without stopping. Jogging  at an average of 5mp not hooking it or anything but considering I have  not run in a while that was pretty impressive. After that I put it to  lower speed and walked on a steep incline for another 20 minutes.


----------



## Kleen (Dec 21, 2012)

Holy Mother of God, my calves are sore from my run. I am limping the first 30 feet after i get up from sitting...


----------



## Kleen (Dec 27, 2012)

The workout from Saturday & Sunday


So Saturday I did the Dumbell workout and as long as I kept my elbows forward of my shoulders it was okay.

Today I did an FST-7 style arm workout with short rest periods throughout.

Biceps
Alt DB Curl - 22.5x12, 30x12, 35x12, 35x7
Preacher Curl - 85x9,75x8, 70x8, 70x96
Incline DB Curls - 25x7, 20x4&3 partials, 15x6&2 partials
FST-7 Sets EZ Curl Bar - 70x11, 70x7, 60x5, 50x6,45x6, 40x8, 40x8

Triceps
JM Press - 95x12, 115x12, 135x12, 135x12, 135x11
Slow DIPS - 12, 12, 12, 8, 10 = 54
Lying Over Head Triceps Extension elbows back at 30-45 degrees behind me  - 85x12, 85x9 &2 negatives, 75x8 &3 negatives, 55x6 &3  negatives
FST-7 Rope Triceps Ext - 100x8, 90x6, 70x8, 60x10, 60x8, 50x10, 50x11

This workout went pretty well and I have been off from the gym this week. I may go in tonight we shall see. My shoulder is feeling much better and I think I may be able to move a little weight this time next week.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 12, 2013)

Great detail Kleen! Keep killing it, and i hope all is well!


----------



## maniac0614 (Jan 23, 2013)

bump for updates!


----------

